# kann nicht mehr bei Lehrer lernen vom 330 bin aber 340



## olivja (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo hab da mal nee frage möcht gern bei Lehrer weiter lernen geht aber nicht weis auch nicht warum habe bei meiner Schmiedekunst lvl 340 und kann bei Lehrer nicht mehr lernen ob wohl da noch Sachen sind hab 330er lvl Hilfe pls


----------



## Pomela (29. Dezember 2007)

kopiert von http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=2&sid=1#27



> 340 - 345
> Lesser Rune of Shielding (1 x Adamantite Bar) x 10
> N.B. This is a limited supply recipe sold by either of the following:
> Mari Stonehand - Wildhammer Stronghold (Shadowmoon Valley)
> ...


----------



## olivja (29. Dezember 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> kopiert von http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=2&sid=1#27


 



nein das mein ich nicht ich kann bei lerher nicht mehr an nehmen


übersetzt 

340 - 345 
Lesser Rune der Abschirmung (1 x Adamantit Bar) x 10 
NB Dies ist eine begrenzte Versorgung Rezept verkauft, indem Sie eine der folgenden: 
Mari Stonehand - Wildhammerklan Stronghold (Schattenmondtal Valley) 
Rohok - Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) 

345 - 350 
Adamantit Cleaver (8 x Adamantit Bar) x 8 

350 - 360 
Adamantit Weightstone (1 x Adamantit Bar, 2 x Netherstoff Cloth) x 20 
Benötigt rep Ausgezeichnet mit Cenarius Expedition, die sich relativ leicht zu bekommen 

NB Ab 360 ab wird es schwer zu bekommen Rezepten, die Fertigkeit, als Trainer wird man nicht lehren etwas wert. Alles, 

Können Sie wird bis 360 Vergangenheit, die entweder einem zufälligen Muster oder eine Drop-rep belohnen. Die zwei besten und billigsten Wege sind, um Scryers oder Aldors rep.


----------



## Pomela (29. Dezember 2007)

Die Lehrer haben keine Rezepte mehr... die letzten drei von Lehrern, die dir mit Skill 340 nützen ist Lesser Rune of Shielding, Adamantite Cleaver und Adamantite Weightstone. Damit kommst du auf Skill 360 und dann kannst du nur noch mit gedroppten Rezepten arbeiten. Und die bekommt man für gutes Geld im AH.

Und schicke bitte keine Texte durch Übersetzungsmaschinen... wenn du nicht weisst, welche drei Rezepte das sind, dann kopiere den englischen Namen und lasse ihn bei buffed.de suchen, du findest hier das Rezept auf deutsch.


----------



## Thoralfus (26. Januar 2008)

naja mit den wetzsteinen kann mit 355 nimmer skillen :/


aber mit rufbelohnungen  für aldor.  da brauchst nur massig urzeugs für


----------



## Meatwookie (28. Januar 2008)

Zornstahlset, Khoriumset und Teufelsstahlset sind super zum skillen


----------

